# Happy Third Birthday Travis!



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tomorrow [March 28th] is Travs third birthday. 



My sweet, sweet Travis. You mean so much to me. 

Three years ago today, the love of my life was born. 

I knew from the moment I saw your tiny, adorable face 
[with your enormous, satellite ears] that you were meant to be
MINE. It truly was Love at first sight. There was no way I was 
going home without you. It was meant to be. 

The ride home you were nothing short of an Angel. You layed in my
lap like the good boy you are. When we stopped off at the store
to get your puppy food, you waited in the car for me, whining.
You already knew and loved that I was your Mommy.

A short week after bringing my precious bundle of fur home, you
came down with Parvo. My sweet little baby stayed in the hospital
for a week. Tears filled my eyes when they brought you out to me. 
You were crying too. You were skin and bones, but you were alive 
and with me. You fought to stay by my side. 

You have been a pain in the rear every day of your life. Always 
making sure to get into as much trouble as you possibly can.
Some days I get so angry with you, until I look into your
big, goofy, smiling face. All I can do is laugh and fall in 
love all over again. 

You are far from the perfect dog, but you are MY dog and I wouldn't 
change a thing about you. 

I love that goofy smile you always seem to have on your face. I love all
of the goofy things you do to make me laugh. I love the way you kick me in
your sleep.[As painful as it may be sometimes, it's still adorable]
I love the way you moan and growl if I bother you while you are sleeping.
I love that bright, full of life expression your eyes always seem to have.
I love your eagerness to learn. I love everything about you, but if I sat here
writing them all down, I'd be here forever. Most importantly, I love YOU.












This is what he will recieve on his special day. [All natural things, still have to be healthy on your birthday! ]


Happy Third Birthday Travlove. Here's hoping to many many MANY more years 
together. I don't know what I'd do without my big doofus.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ashley, you've heard it before from me, but I'll say it again and again and again - I absolutely love Travis. His eyes are incredible and he always looks so happy. It's obvious that he's adored! Your tribute to him is beautiful.

Have a wonderfully happy birthday, handsome boy!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Travis!!!!! Love the last pic of you and him


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i love this post,Travis is gorgeous and a very lucky dog.Great name too, my boy is named Travis as well,Happy birthday travis, you are a superstar!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Travis!!! Cherry sends big sloppy kisses


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Travis!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I love to see pictures of your handsome guy.
























Wishing you many many more!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3 and many more, have a glorious birthday.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hope you had a wonderful day, you can go and have a drink now that your legal in doggy years!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Travis!! And, it looks like you got some great presents from Mom!! You two are sure lucky to have each other. 

Cooper's birthday was also on the 28th and he turned 3 as well!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

birthday wishes to you, Travis!!!
the baby-pic is just too cute


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Bday!


----------

